# Happy to be joining the community! (Question about online lessons)



## Kitchen Music Studios (Apr 27, 2021)

We're a family-run music studio that's been around for about 18 years. We're Toronto-based but we've been expanding our services online since the pandemic hit last year in an effort to keep the music coming to the community and to keep our teachers employed. 

We'd love to know what you think about online music lessons. Is this something you're doing or avoiding because of past experiences?

Here's our website if you want to take a look - Toronto Music Lessons | Kitchen Music Studios | Ontario

Steve and Kristin Briggs,
Kitchen Music Studios


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Kitchen Music Studios (Apr 27, 2021)

terminalvertigo said:


> Welcome to the Forum!


Thank you!  Very happy to be here.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Doing my first zoom lesson in half an hour due to lockdown here in NS.


----------



## Kitchen Music Studios (Apr 27, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Doing my first zoom lesson in half an hour due to lockdown here in NS.


Good luck! Let us know how your experience is


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not very good. Teacher couldn't hear anything I played - any tips? Seemed to be clipping or something, I tried cutting the bass on my amp no dice.


----------



## Kitchen Music Studios (Apr 27, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Not very good. Teacher couldn't hear anything I played - any tips? Seemed to be clipping or something, I tried cutting the bass on my amp no dice.


Sorry to hear that.. Sure, there's a few things you could try. There's an option on the top left that says turn on original sound. Toggling that improves the sound quality. Also, having USB mic connected connected during the session really makes a difference. We bought an Apogee MiC 96K USB Condenser and that really helped. Finally, acoustic guitars do tend to come across better but also practice amps with smaller speakers (3" or 5") seem to help.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome! I have chosen to not teach guitar online. Partly because I teach from my home where there are two people attending school online and one teaching school online, so all of our internet bandwidth is spoken for. And partly because I don't imagine that I would enjoy teaching online anyways. I might have tried it if we needed the money, but fortunately we can get by without it. 

I also opted to not continue my vocal lessons online for some of the same reasons, plus I have been working a lot on singing harmony... tough to do in an online format.

I did, however, take part in two online workshops - one on blues, one on jazz - with Nicholas Russell of The Haliburton Guitar Studio. They were both quite enjoyable and I came a away with the knowledge I was looking for. I am contemplating signing up for a third workshop in May.


----------



## Kitchen Music Studios (Apr 27, 2021)

bw66 said:


> Welcome! I have chosen to not teach guitar online. Partly because I teach from my home where there are two people attending school online and one teaching school online, so all of our internet bandwidth is spoken for. And partly because I don't imagine that I would enjoy teaching online anyways. I might have tried it if we needed the money, but fortunately we can get by without it.
> 
> I also opted to not continue my vocal lessons online for some of the same reasons, plus I have been working a lot on singing harmony... tough to do in an online format.
> 
> I did, however, take part in two online workshops - one on blues, one on jazz - with Nicholas Russell of The Haliburton Guitar Studio. They were both quite enjoyable and I came a away with the knowledge I was looking for. I am contemplating signing up for a third workshop in May.



Thank you for the warm welcome! It's really great you gave online learning a go through those workshops. While it is tricky to get into online learning, we've definitely been able to reach a wider group of students as we've implemented more and more of the best practices. We're actually working on an online course right now that would be a first in a series - Online Courses | Kitchen Music Studios | Ontario. Excited to see how it's received once we launch it


----------

